# Took My First Bite!!



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

I have to share this as I am so excited I cant stop thinking about it. And really....my friends or my husband couldn't care less. I wanted to experience, first hand a working dog. I am truly fortunate to have a client who is Canine for the CPS. I asked him to do some work with my dog. It ended quickly. Anyway, I was with him for some training excersis: a quick track, and a search for a pretend bad guy in an abandoned building plus a Starbucks with his crew and a one on one tour or not only the kennels but the tack team area. 

The track ended with a successful find of another officer hiding in a dumpster, the search ended with the dog finding the "quary" (sp) hiding in a closet in a dark part of the building. I saw killer agility, and realised that they real bad guys probably do pee their pants.

The the treat of my life...I heard, "OK Kathleen, your turn to put on the jacket!!!!" After a brief coaching session and a chance to back out I said OK. The 3 year old Mali almost knocked me over, but I stood my ground as it was advised that falling down was not an option. The only thing I could think of was, "keep all your fingers inside" 3 running bites later, I am scratched and bruised, and felt like I had run a half marathon.

What a rush! What a workout! I am not a huge person and apparently not that strong. The power of the dog was unbelieveable, the fact that the dog wanted more and more was nothing I had ever seen before, these are not SchH or Ring dogs and I thought they were the best of the best
The force that the dog hit me with was a huge surprise.

All I can say is wow, the feeling was the same as riding a motorcycle fo rthe first time. Those men work all the time, they are passionate and love what they do. I have the bug now, I am not sure I will ever be the same again. 

OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

Good for you. I have seen alot of Real Tough Guy types who wont put on a sleeve let alone a bite suit. I will admit the first time I took a running bite on a send away, I felt like a was waiting to be shot in the back.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Good job! I personally am a firm believer that you have a better understanding of a working dog if you learn the helper/decoy side of the training. If you never take a bite from one you will nevr understand how fast and powerful these animals can be. Good for you!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

It's the shiz, aint it?


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> It's the shiz, aint it?


No what do I do? I dont want to sell Real Estate anymore. I think I just want to wear a suit and get bit by dogs...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well....its a long long road to police K9. Try getting a working puppy and do some sport. With biting dogs sometimes giving is better than recieving\\/

At least hook up with a local club and mentor as a decoy. Thers an art to catching dogs.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Kat,

Hard to find an experience as "Primal" as that in this country anymore. Sort of wakes up some of that old genetic code in you, doesn't it?

You are right, you'll never be the same.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Was this at the golf course ?


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Way to Go KAT!!!

you'll never have another dull day again, even if your not catching another dog, you can think back to this day, No more dull day's!


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

I love how you explain the day, I can totally feel the buzz you have, I still remember my first bite, the fear, the rush, etc... very fun. Glad you took the risk to give it a shot. I still get nervous on long bites and I still get the rush of fear and excitement, maybe not in the same way as the first time but its there non-the-less. Tim is right in the primal explanation, its a fight-flight quasi controlled kind of expiriment... makes you feel alive. Thanks for sharing.
Toran


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellent!! every one handling and training a bite dog should take some shots and have a understanding what it's like to be at the business end of a dog. It should also give you a appreciation of the effort helpers and decoys put into our dogs. 
However that's ware it stops I don't like female decoys/helpers training my dog.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Cool, huh!

had my first bite from Spike on a concealed civil leg sleeve. Dick learned me the hard way :mrgreen:


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Excellent!! every one handling and training a bite dog should take some shots and have a understanding what it's like to be at the business end of a dog. It should also give you a appreciation of the effort helpers and decoys put into our dogs.
> However that's ware it stops I don't like female decoys/helpers training my dog.


How come Mike, is it a strength thing?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kat LaPlante said:


> How come Mike, is it a strength thing?


Yes physical and mental. Strength, presence and rage. If the helper cant bring it and show the dog whats the sense of it.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats!
I know how you feel as I took my first bite a couple weeks ago. It's so much fun and definitely gives ya the bug. lol


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Hats off to you! 

I'm pretty into the decoy thing now (still lots to learn), but I remember the first bites I took maybe 5 years ago or more. I went white just with a puppy on a puppy sleeve (the feeling creeped me out), and I was scared of a nice AB bitch while following instructions to dip my shoulder for a bite and slip a suit jacket. LOL 

But then I was scared of dogs until somewhat recent in my life, and bitework (plus learning about canine aggression and body language) has actually helped me be not be afraid of dogs. 

Have fun learning more, and stay safe!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

QUOTE It should also give you a appreciation of the effort helpers and decoys put into our dogs. UNQUOTE

I did some decoy work years ago, could run fast, no fear of dogs, etc. but, to appreciate a helper, I don't need to do this.

Watching, listening, hearing his comments on his reading of the dog, helped me more, to be honest. We are usually pretty disciplined - in cold weather, we make sure the next dog is ready to start work so that the helper doesn't have to wait in the cold - in Summer someone is always ready with a cool drink in between. Many of the dogs he decoyed would have had a heydey with untrained helpers, not to mention the insurance problem.

Don't want to put a damper on it, can imagine a lot enjoy a "bite" from a dog but there are a number of things to be considered and, to show your appreciation, you can offer the guy a beer or two afterwards as well as thanking him! Maybe less painful


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Cool, huh!
> 
> had my first bite from Spike on a concealed civil leg sleeve. Dick learned me the hard way :mrgreen:



That is impressive! Congrats Kat on you first bite!


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Good for you, Kat! The first time I took a bite it was a huge rush, too! You learn quickly that that while size does matter, it will surprise you just how much power a seemingly small dog can have. "Little" dogs with "little" mouths still bite pretty freakin hard lol 

It's very different than getting tagged or nailed by some stray or someone's pet. It's like having your leg/arm etc put into a vise. You can feel the bruises forming and it feels like forever while you are trying to remember everything you were told to do and what you were told not to do.

There is definitely a lot of techinique and I agree that decoy work is an art form. It sure is fun!


----------

